
Notch's 'Minecraft' spaceship game '0x10c' declared officially dead - wglb
http://www.pentagonpost.com/notchs-minecraft-spaceship-game-0x10c-declared-officially-dead/83410841
======
opless
More over here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6235829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6235829)

